# Anyone know of meal and calorie calculator?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi guys and gals,

I'm looking to figure out how many meals and calories out of my packed food. Like my Rice, beans, etc.
I have them all packed into buckets, I know the weights, now I want to convert into meals for a family of four.
Would like to estimate how many months I have sitting there.

Cheers.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My most trusted and personal statistician is a member here at PF, who goes by Hawgrider. Give him a shout and he will run some figures for ya!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

What ya got? Give me some data to crunch.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

There are 1655 calories in 1 lb of uncooked white rice. 1588 calories in 1 lb of dry pinto beans.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> What ya got? Give me some data to crunch.


Rolled oats, 31kgs.
Rice, 90kgs.
Pinto beans, 13.5kgs.
Black beans, 16.5kgs.
Navy beans, 15kgs.
60 servings of 2 minute noodles.

I also have Sugar and Coffee and stuff like that. But the above is my main meals if the SHTF.
I'm hoping that is 3 months food for two adults, and two 9 year old children.

Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> Rolled oats, 31kgs.
> Rice, 90kgs.
> Pinto beans, 13.5kgs.
> Black beans, 16.5kgs.
> ...


If that is your expected menu for 3 months, you are going to be killed and included in the next few meals after the first 2 weeks.
Diversify.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> Rolled oats, 31kgs.
> Rice, 90kgs.
> Pinto beans, 13.5kgs.
> Black beans, 16.5kgs.
> ...


Rolled oats...120,590 calories
Rice...328,500 calories
Pinto beans...46,845 calories
Black beans...55,935 calories
Navy beans...50,550 calories
Ramen noodle...11,400 calories

Total calories stocked...613,820 calories
Total calories needed for 3 months for 2 adults and 2 children...roughly 603,000 calories.

With all those numbers remember there are necessary vitamins and minerals and fats you are not getting from that diet. I would suggest added dried fruit, nuts in their shells, canned fruit and vegetables, canned cheese, canned butter, and vitamin pills to your stocks to add to this.. over the course of 3 months with normal everyday excercise you would be fine though with what you have. Longer term you would need a more diverse diet.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

You should also stock cooking oil to add needed fats to beans and rice dishes


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> You should also stock cooking oil to add needed fats to beans and rice dishes


What cooking oil would you recommend for long term storage?


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

You are probably good to go for 3 months with what you have even if the diet is boring and unpleasant. People have lived much longer on much less. Keep in mind it isn't just calories you need but also the nutritional value of those calories when thinking long term. The black beans go a long way as they are an amazing food with lots of nutritional value. They contain a large amount of protein, fiber, potassium, iron, magnesium and a moderate amount of B-6, and even some calcium. Their protein being one of the biggest benefits if you don't have access to other sources.

I keep several months worth of black beans, over 200 cans because they don't have to be cooked like raw black beans (some beans under cooked can cause gastrointestinal problems due to lectin), that I eat regularly and rotate out because they are just that good. If you are left with nothing else at all to eat black beans are probably one of the most complete sources of nutrition you can get in an easily stored format be it canned and ready to eat, or bags of beans that need to be cooked.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Two Seven One said:


> You are probably good to go for 3 months with what you have even if the diet is boring and unpleasant. People have lived much longer on much less. Keep in mind it isn't just calories you need but also the nutritional value of those calories when thinking long term. The black beans go a long way as they are an amazing food with lots of nutritional value. They contain a large amount of protein, fiber, potassium, iron, magnesium and a moderate amount of B-6, and even some calcium. Their protein being one of the biggest benefits if you don't have access to other sources.
> 
> I keep several months worth of black beans, over 200 cans because they don't have to be cooked like raw black beans (some beans under cooked can cause gastrointestinal problems due to lectin), that I eat regularly and rotate out because they are just that good. If you are left with nothing else at all to eat black beans are probably one of the most complete sources of nutrition you can get in an easily stored format be it canned and ready to eat, or bags of beans that need to be cooked.
> 
> View attachment 50153


I don't really care if it's boring. The main thing is it keeps you alive, and rice and beans will certainly do that for a long time. I'm not prepping for a varied nutritious diet, I'm prepping to stay alive.
Can't go wrong with rice and beans.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> What cooking oil would you recommend for long term storage?


Olive oil, sunflower oil, peanut oil, soybean oil are a good mixture. Variety is good.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

If it has to be one I would say sunflower oil because it has the highest fat content and you lack the needed fat in your current stocks. Olive oil is better for health but it is costly in comparison.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> If it has to be one I would say sunflower oil because it has the highest fat content and you lack the needed fat in your current stocks. Olive oil is better for health but it is costly in comparison.


Do they last for a really long time? I don't mind paying the money if they last for 20 years.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Jackangus said:


> Do they last for a really long time? I don't mind paying the money if they last for 20 years.


These oils will be ok for about 3 years. Just get three months worth for your cooking needs and rotate it.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

If they are stored correctly they will be fine for the time I said.


----------



## Gaffer57 (Jun 20, 2013)

If you are like most of us you don't have money to burn on stored food. The easiest thing to do to improve the variety of your emergency diet is to first figure out the types of food you and your family normally eat and then decide which of those items will store well, for at least a couple of years (canned foods, dry pasta, sauces, etc.). Then simply buy a few extra cans and packages of those foods each time you go to the store. With careful buying (watching for sales, using coupons, etc.) it should only take you a year or so to build up a two to three month supply of those foods. Then rotate those foods in your regular diet, using the first in-first out method (the oldest stuff being used first and replaced with new items). The rice, beans, etc. that you listed above will then go a long way towards stretching your regular rotating supply in time of emergency, and you will be able to keep eating food that is well balanced and which you actually enjoy. This sort of food storage is useful not only if the SHTF, but in cases of more common family situations, such as the unemployment of a primary breadwinner, disruption to commercial food supplies caused by natural or man-made disasters, or simply some unexpected guests dropping in for a few days (or longer).

The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints has a very useful pamphlet titled "All is Safely Gathered In: Family Home Storage" that describes the above plan. It is available for download at https://www.lds.org/bc/content/shared/content/english/pdf/language-materials/04008_eng.pdf. A companion pamphlet offers several easy recipes for using long term food storage items: https://www.lds.org/bc/content/shar...welfare/104587_06600_000_RecipesBrchr_pdf.pdf


----------

